# Perfcap Reason not shown



## toyo (Feb 1, 2015)

Hello,

I've seen this appearing in screenshots. My GTX 970 doesn't seem to show it (latest 2 driver versions available). I know there's another topic on this but it seemed old and didn't wanted to necro.







This is how it looks.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 1, 2015)

your card is in power saving, put on the render test and run


----------



## Szb84 (Feb 1, 2015)

I have the same problem with ASUS 970 STRIX


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 1, 2015)

if you been reading there is a problem with the memory on the 970s, read the front page of the site, running in window mode of those programs doesnt help, there is a render tool in GPU-Z itself, any other troubles contact W1zard on this


----------



## Szb84 (Feb 1, 2015)

The memory problem has nothing to do with this... Also the sensor should be dispalyed even if I run a render in windowed mode...


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 1, 2015)

Szaby59 said:


> The memory problem has nothing to do with this... Also the sensor should be dispalyed even if I run a render in windowed mode...



REPORT THE PROBLEM TO WIZZARD


----------



## Szb84 (Feb 1, 2015)

I'VE SEEN IT FOR THE FIRST TIME! - by the way we are in the correct forum section...

I also don't know why are you mentioning unlikely reasons (like the memory problem and idle state/no full screen render) when it's clearly has nothing to do with it.


----------



## erocker (Feb 1, 2015)

eidairaman1 said:


> REPORT THE PROBLEM TO WIZZARD


They are posting in the correct place, this is the GPU-Z section.


----------



## Maban (Feb 1, 2015)

eidairaman1 said:


> REPORT THE PROBLEM TO WIZZARD


That's what he's doing. This is the GPU-Z forum.

When GPU-Z first included support for this I didn't have a perfcap readout for my 680. I don't know if it was drivers or a GPU-Z update but it appeared at some point. Right now I don't have it anymore. No idea why.


----------



## toyo (Feb 1, 2015)

eidairaman1 said:


> your card is in power saving, put on the render test and run


Didn't change anything, sorry. Tried admin mode etc., restarting the app, but all I get is:


----------



## Maban (Feb 1, 2015)

Do you have the readings in Afterburner or similar?


----------



## toyo (Feb 1, 2015)

Maban said:


> Do you have the readings in Afterburner or similar?



Are we talking about Temp/Power/Voltage/OV Max/Utilization/SLI Sync Limit(s) readings?

If yes, than I do have those in Afterburner.

I don't have Perfcap Reason reading though.


----------



## Szb84 (Feb 1, 2015)

The problem only exists in "Standalone" mode. If I install GPU-Z it's working.

I had to delete this regkey: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\techPowerUp\GPU-Z 
then start GPU-Z and select installation.


----------



## Maban (Feb 1, 2015)

Szaby59 said:


> The problem only exists in "Standalone" mode. If I install GPU-Z it's working.
> 
> I had to delete this regkey: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\techPowerUp\GPU-Z
> then start GPU-Z and select installation.


Installed it and now I have PerfCap.


----------



## toyo (Feb 1, 2015)

Szaby59 said:


> The problem only exists in "Standalone" mode. If I install GPU-Z it's working.
> 
> I had to delete this regkey: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\techPowerUp\GPU-Z
> then start GPU-Z and select installation.


Cool, it works now. 

Would be nice to work in standalone mode if possible, I hate installing even more stuff on my PC


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 8, 2015)

Can't replicate. Works for me in installed and standalone mode. Weird though, because there really should be no difference between modes.

Could you delete that reg key, select "not now", and check if you get perfcap? then close, start, select install, and check again?


----------



## Maban (Feb 9, 2015)

I uninstalled it and it no longer showed in 0.8.1. But it does show on the new beta without being installed.


----------



## Ripio Suelto (Mar 15, 2015)

Szaby59 said:


> The problem only exists in "Standalone" mode. If I install GPU-Z it's working.
> 
> I had to delete this regkey: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\techPowerUp\GPU-Z
> then start GPU-Z and select installation.



one million dollars to the one who knows which button press...


----------



## nuclearbrony (Mar 7, 2020)

im having the same issue with my 5700 XT


----------



## bogmali (Mar 7, 2020)

nuclearbrony said:


> im having the same issue with my 5700 XT



Five-year-old thread....closing it and please make your own thread since your card is newer than the GTX-970 that is in question


----------

